# euro-gen ghrf/839



## bazbigworm (Nov 15, 2011)

ive just managed to obtain some new items from a supplier, ive never seen this brand before or this particular product. ghrf/839 2ml/100mcg im/inject clinical use only. i cant find any info on the company or the product. im wondering has any one used this and whats the dosage and best time to take. any help be great cheers.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Why would you buy a product to inject into your body without knowing what it is/dosage?


----------



## bazbigworm (Nov 15, 2011)

i dont buy it buddy, and as im looking for info first to educate on this particular product, your answer isnt helpull really.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

to be fair you did say you obtained it from your supplier so the post above is relevant....

as for this product i have never heard of it or the brand what did your supplier say it was?


----------



## bazbigworm (Nov 15, 2011)

its supposed to be some form of igf. comes in 2ml vials.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

You Sure it's not GHRF (1-29) ?? Sermorelin


----------



## bazbigworm (Nov 15, 2011)

on the bottles the text is as follows. euro-gen ghrf/839 2ml/100mcg im/inject clinical use only.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Got me stumped then

sorry


----------



## bazbigworm (Nov 15, 2011)

ok no worries. ill keep investigating


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

yes i have used them gtg


----------



## robertking (Dec 7, 2011)

hi i have some info which i hope is useful for you on grrf 839. the company EG is called Euro Gen and GHRF is an abbreviation for growth hormone release factor. The number 839 is its registration number it does not refer to number of amino acids, its simply is what is called a CAS No( Patent basically). This particular GHRF 839 has a make up of 44 sequenced amino acids. Its a pre mixed water /alcohol based injectable.Its widely used in the USA and is licenced by the FDA and the EU, it combats weight loss esp in those suffering muscle wasting illness.

It stimulates production of growth hormone by binding receptors of the anterior pituatory gland.It also has hormonal affect in metabolism and control of body shape and energy release.Its taken inra muscularly in amounts of 50 to 100 mcg every 48hrs.

i hope this info is useful,please feel free to write back if you have anymore questions.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

I have been researching this product for a while now, and ran it for 2 weeks, now I'm going to run it in feb as part of my pct but was thinking of 100mcg every 12 hrs would you say that's ok or to high- low

Cheers don


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

robertking said:


> hi i have some info which i hope is useful for you on grrf 839. the company EG is called Euro Gen and GHRF is an abbreviation for growth hormone release factor. The number 839 is its registration number it does not refer to number of amino acids, its simply is what is called a CAS No( Patent basically). This particular GHRF 839 has a make up of 44 sequenced amino acids. Its a pre mixed water /alcohol based injectable.Its widely used in the USA and is licenced by the FDA and the EU, it combats weight loss esp in those suffering muscle wasting illness.
> 
> It stimulates production of growth hormone by binding receptors of the anterior pituatory gland.It also has hormonal affect in metabolism and control of body shape and energy release.Its taken inra muscularly in amounts of 50 to 100 mcg every 48hrs.
> 
> i hope this info is useful,please feel free to write back if you have anymore questions.


This is useless as it is a GHRH peptide as you can see from this quote from Dat's site



> The body makes GHRH which 44 aminos long. 15 amino acids are useless so the first 29 amino acids is what is known as GRF(1-29). Yes GHRH(1-29) makes more sense but someone chose G for "growth hormone", R for "releasing" and F for "factor". The numbers just tell you which amino acids from GHRH are kept.


 this is in fact Modified GRF it does not create a pulse of GH from the pituarity as you have said it does it amplifies the pulse the body makes itself, the problem with this is that to make any use of this peptide on its own you must inject it when your body produces a pulse of GH.....because these happen throughout the day to time it right is virtually impossible, this is why its synergy with a GHRP peptide is essential for any type of result.

maybe robert can explain how it contributes to body shaping given what it actually does or should i say does not do.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

don1 said:


> I have been researching this product for a while now, and ran it for 2 weeks, now I'm going to run it in feb as part of my pct but was thinking of 100mcg every 12 hrs would you say that's ok or to high- low
> 
> Cheers don


i say your wasting your time and money


----------



## williamdavies (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi i just wanted to post a message to help clarify any points or questions you guys have about ghrf 839. So you know i am involved within the pharmaceutical industry and am very well qualified in my field - and so the information I have is not only accurate but also from offical research and pharmaceutical databases.

The basics behind ghrf 839 is that it is a synthetic analogue of human growth hormone-releasing factor. This means its not a natural product but is instead produced synthetically and is comprised of the 44 amino acid sequence of human GRF. Like all releasing factors it works by binding to its appropiate receptors and stimulates them into action. Its overall effect on the body (primarily being reduced abdominal/waist fat) is a result of increased levels of growth hormone and also IGF-1.

Currently within the pharmaceutical indusrty it is available in a variety of products including egrifta within the U.S. As a result it is fully licensed and approved by the terms of the FDA. It is primarily used with patients suffering from aids to help combat the wasting effect of the disease.

To get its license, like all products within the pharamceutical indusrty, it had to undergo 3 stages of development, resaearch and testing.

Normally regards modified GRF's I would totally agree with PSCARB with how they work with pulses etc... However in phase 3 (the final stage where the product is tested on humans), there were multiple studies on the effect of this product upon excess abdominal fat and circumference. The studies were multicenter, randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled Phase III studies in which 816 people were given the ghrf. The details of the studies i can give on request but to summarise, the studies showed that the ghrf caused significant loss of fat around the waist during the first 26 weeks and also showed a progressively greater significant loss of fat between weeks 26-52.

Obviously if this worked like normal modified GRF's most people would take this product in the evening before sleeping (regards pulses). However this study had no such parameters and as such this product could be taken at a time of day that suits the need of the individual.

NB: So you guys know the studies were done on a dose of 2mcg once daily rather than 100mcg. Obviously the larger the dose the greater the effect up to saturation point.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so 2 new guys to the forum and both seem to be experts with this product how lucky are we???

so my explanantion was correct it is GRF so GRF 1-29 now if you have modified it how has it been modified to affect the half life? as Modified GRF as we know it has a life span of approx 30minutes the unmodified seconds......

now i am no science pharmacutical guy like yourself so i am sure you can apply bigger words than me to this but GRF is a GHRF also known as GHRH and its action is to amplify the GH pulse your body produces correct?

if this is correct how do you establish timing for taking this so it coincides with a GH pulse?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

God how stupid do you think we are?????

on this board we have a tool that shows us MODs if 2 people are using the same IP address......and guess who showed up tonight

*Multiple Registrant: williamdavies *

*
A new account by the name of williamdavies has been registered. Silent Mode is active, so no action against this account was taken.*

*
*

*
Other recognized logins for this user are: *

*
*

*
1.robertking*

only the 2 new experts on this product......guys i would not touch this stuff mainly because it is just a GHRF/GHRH peptide and also because it is clear what both Robertking and WilliamDavis say is said so you buy the product......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have asked for clarification from Dat on this peptide as i believe what has been posted is marketing hype and is not what the peptide will do.....


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Who's what's dat ??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

don1 said:


> Who's what's dat ??


  Dat is a guy called DatBTrue who is probably the most knowledgable guy on the Net concerning peptides etc.....i would say at least 80% of what everyone knows concenring peptides is from Dat if not more.......i think i know what this is but i would like clarification from Dat as he is up with the latest research...


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

don1 said:


> Who's what's dat ??


A peptide god.lol


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Dat is a guy called DatBTrue who is probably the most knowledgable guy on the Net concerning peptides etc.....i would say at least 80% of what everyone knows concenring peptides is from Dat if not more.......i think i know what this is but i would like clarification from Dat as he is up with the latest research...


Nice one let us know the outcome please, thanks don


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Any uPdates from anyone ??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this is what Dat has said about this GHRF when i asked him if it was the same as GHRH......i also pasted the post made by WilliamDavies the guy who claimed to be well qualified in the pharmacutical industry.....



> Yep it is just tesamorelin. The guy you quoted is mistaken. 2mcg was not used, it was 2mg,
> 
> From: http://www.fda.gov/ForConsumers/ByAu.../ucm205680.htm
> 
> ...


*and here is a post on why you don't want it or CJC-1295 **http://www.datbtrue.co.uk/forums/sho...9303#post39303*

***Dat was asked why you have to use huge amounts of 2000mcg per day for this stuff***



> Because that is what it takes when you use a GHRH w/o a GHRP.
> 
> Growth hormone release is pulsatile. GHRH (growth hormone releasing hormone) is released and travels from the hypothalamus to the anterior pituitary where it binds to somatotroph cells. Somatotroph cells contain a blend of 22kda & 20kda GHs and stacks of the two such as 22kda-22kda; 20kda-20kda; 22kda-20kda. These stores also contain fragments some of which may be released and have some physiological significance.
> 
> ...


i know this part above is pretty in depth but it is worth reading so you are aware why you would not want to use a GHRH peptide on its own as the 2 new members are claiming you should with this wonder drug.....

to the OP the amounts you are using are useless to get anything from this peptide and to duplicate the results in the study you need 2mg (2000mcg) per day and then you risk over using your pituarity gland.


----------

